# jUST WANTED TO SAY HI NEED A BIT OF HELP



## bmgolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi :newbie:


live in south Wales names Darren and i have an e46 325i mtec metalic black. Its a nice looking car but i want it to look better. under false light i have a few swirl marks, not to bad but i really want it done. 

Im new to detailing (well to the standard of you guys :thumb

so wondering if anyone can help me out 

good place etc... 

cost ?? 

Any help would be great 

cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jonathank (Nov 4, 2012)

South Wales - is that Chepstow, Swansea, Merthyr, Abergavenny or anyplace in between? Or is it a secret?


----------



## bmgolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi its Ystrad Mynach


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wellcome to DW Darren


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Welcome aboard...:wave:*

Its an addiction and most have decided to buy some kit and have a bash themselves rather than going to a dedicated detailer.

Although everyone is free to do as they wish.

Whatever you feel comfortable with just take it easy and take your time.

You can give it a clay and see how you feel about the vehicle then.

You can use a mild polish hand or machine.

You can use a filling glaze and see how you like that.

Remember some defects are beyond correction and require paint.

If fully corrected and a daily driver your going to get marks again its inevitable road salt grit etc all leave there marks.

You are after all removing clear or even paint if someone has single stage solid paint so you cannot keep correcting.

Browse the forum read the threads and find what level you are happy with and can maintain.

Above all enjoy the addiction of detailing....:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome to DW :wave:


----------



## bmgolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers for the replys guys,:wave:

im an ex rally driver, so stone chips were a badge of hounour for me at one time ;-) 

I think the swirls are just on the laquer (not the paint) so i would love to have a go myself. petty handy with the old spanners.

I have read some posts and notice some anti swirl paint products but it seems to be recomended to use a machine.

is there somewhere i can get a detaling kit for this kind of thing ?? 


cheers agin though


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

welcome


----------



## erkan (Jun 20, 2012)

Wellcome to DW Darren


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

A number of the merchants do kits to get you started. Or if you want to save a few pennies it's always worth keeping an eye on the For Sale section.:thumb:


----------



## bmgolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers Wylie


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Find a member who is local to you and you never know they might give you a few tips or quick go with a polisher etc..... 

Or find a good detailer a few very good ones in south wales and one in Newport i recommend


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

aright butt :thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi from across the bridge :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome mate .


----------



## bmgolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Cheers guys , i must say your a frindly bunch  

Tanners you livin in ponty then ?? 

you up on this detaling lark then ??


----------



## bmgolf (Feb 25, 2013)

SystemClenz said:


> Hi from across the bridge :thumb:


Hello is it best to call you or go on your web site for a quote ?? :thumb:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome mate 
steve


----------

